# metformin and alcahol



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi ladies

im due to have a rare night out on sat and I was wondering if i can drink while taking metformin

GG


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi GG

This old link may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=18826.0

I took metformin for over a year before my last cycle and had a couple of glasses of wine with it. If I was going to have a few more drinks I just missed out a dose to be on the safe side.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx

PS Have a lovely night out


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thank's hun think i will just skip a dose as you said


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Hi GG,

Just wanted to say that I am also on Metformin and before this ICSI cycle I did have a drink a couple of times whilst on them but as Karenanna said I used to miss out the last dose before I went out. Just to say though I dont know whether it was the metformin or the fact that I hadnt been drinking as much I did get very P****d very quickly, more so than usual and the next day I would have the runs (sorry tmi) so just take it easy and have a good time,

Stef xx


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks hun, i did get drunk taher quickly, not sure if it was the met or the fact i barely drink these days as we are ttc. great night though


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Pleased it was fun, I could kill for even just one glass of wine but in 2ww, if I do end up pregnant then it will be worth it but until I know I even have daydreams about a reall ice cold dry white wine in a big fat glass lol,


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am one of the pharmacists.

Alcohol is not recommended with metformin in the official license documentation for the medicine.

There is the potential for a dangerous acid disturbance of the blood if you get drunk.

I would take care if I were you.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks hazel, i didn't realise, my clinic told me it was fine as long as it wasn't in excess


----------

